# PSE TAC15 Target...The Cube Hybrid



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

its a nice target but any rhinehart target will stop a tac 15 bolt' i use the 18 in one with both fieldpoints and broadheads.


----------



## archerace7 (Jun 3, 2004)

This is the same price as a rinehart with 4 times more shooting area, and a three year warranty.


----------



## AZwarts (Jun 23, 2010)

how much does this target cost? I like how easy it is to re stuff it compared to bags


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

Great target great concept I just hate that it has plastic wrap shell won't take long for that to start looking tacky after few hundred holes get in it


----------

